
Estonia freezes resident ID cards due to security flaw - luczsoma
https://www.engadget.com/2017/11/04/estonia-freezes-resident-id-cards-security-flaw/
======
jgrahamc
I had no trouble updating mine:
[https://twitter.com/jgrahamc/status/927581940483575813](https://twitter.com/jgrahamc/status/927581940483575813)

